# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Intel is working on a 3D Printed Robot named Jimmy

## Eddie

Intel has released more details about a 3D printed robot that they are working on.  People will be able to download and 3D print pieces needed to build Jimmy the robot.  They can then purchase the kit needed to make him into a robot starting at $1600.  It should be interesting to see how many people end up buying this.  It is completely open source, so the maker community will be able to make all kinds of cool new designs for Jimmy (perhaps make him female  :Smile: .  Also there will be apps for Jimmy to make him do certain things.  Should be quite the entertainment.

Read more about this at: http://3dprint.com/4598/intels-3d-printed-robot-jimmy/

Does anyone have any interest in this?

----------


## Roxy

I'll read about it tomorrow.  But without even reading the article I'm willing to make a bet!   I bet the reference code for it runs on an Intel microprocessor.   What are the odds I'm wrong?

----------

